# My Best Friend



## Astroboy (Mar 18, 2009)

Page 94, Line 8
*ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮਿਤ੍ਰੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਬਾਲ ਸਖਾਈ ॥*
सतिगुरु मित्रु मेरा बाल सखाई ॥
Saṯgur miṯar merā bāl sakẖā▫ī.
My Friend, the True Guru, has been my Best Friend since I was very young.
Guru Ram Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Mar 19, 2009)

Ang 95 SGGS 


ਮੇਰਾ ਮਿਤ੍ਰੁ ਸਖਾ ਸੋ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਭਾਈ ਮੈ ਦਸੇ ਹਰਿ ਨਰਹਰੀਐ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
मेरा मित्रु सखा सो प्रीतमु भाई मै दसे हरि नरहरीऐ जीउ ॥२॥ 
Merā miṯar sakẖā so parīṯam bẖā▫ī mai ḏase har narharī▫ai jī▫o. ||2|| 
He alone is a friend, companion, beloved and brother of mine, who shows me the way to the Lord, the Lord of all. ||2|| 





Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib


Reference: srigranth.org


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 19, 2009)

Page 181, Line 13
*ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਖਾ ਤੂੰਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਮੀਤੁ ॥*
तूं मेरा सखा तूंही मेरा मीतु ॥
Ŧūŉ merā sakẖā ṯūŉhī merā mīṯ.
You are my Companion; You are my Best Friend.
Guru Arjan Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## kiram (Mar 23, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Gauree :


*ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਮੀਤੁ  ਕਰੈ  ਸੋਈ  ਹਮ  ਮਾਨਾ  ॥ ਮੀਤ  ਕੇ  ਕਰਤਬ  ਕੁਸਲ  ਸਮਾਨਾ  ॥੧॥* 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. Mīṯ karai so▫ī ham mānā. Mīṯ ke karṯab kusal samānā. ||1|| 


Gauree, Fifth Mehl: Whatever my Friend does, I accept. My Friend's actions are pleasing to me. ||1|| 
ਹਮ = (ਭਾਵ,) ਮੈਂ। ਮਾਨਾ = ਮੰਨਦਾ ਹਾਂ, (ਸਿਰ-ਮੱਥੇ ਉਤੇ) ਮੰਨਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਕੁਸਲ = ਸੁਖ। ਕੁਸਲ ਸਮਾਨਾ = ਸੁਖ ਵਰਗੇ, ਸੁਖ-ਰੂਪ।੧।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਮੇਰਾ ਮਿੱਤਰ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਮੈਂ (ਸਿਰ-ਮੱਥੇ ਉਤੇ) ਮੰਨਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮਿੱਤਰ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਕੰਮ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸੁਖਾਂ ਵਰਗੇ (ਪ੍ਰਤੀਤ ਹੁੰਦੇ) ਹਨ।੧। 

 *ਏਕਾ  ਟੇਕ  ਮੇਰੈ  ਮਨਿ  ਚੀਤ  ॥ ਜਿਸੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਕਰਣਾ  ਸੁ  ਹਮਰਾ  ਮੀਤ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Ėkā tek merai man cẖīṯ. Jis kicẖẖ karṇā so hamrā mīṯ. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Within my conscious mind, the One Lord is my only Support. One who does this is my Friend. ||1||Pause|| 
ਟੇਕ = ਆਸਰਾ। ਮਨਿ ਚੀਤਿ = ਮਨ-ਚਿੱਤ ਵਿਚ। ਜਿਸੁ = ਜਿਸ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ) ਦਾ। ਕਿਛੁ ਕਰਣਾ = ਇਹ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ, ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਰਚਨਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ-ਚਿੱਤ ਵਿਚ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਇਹ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਿੱਤਰ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਮੀਤੁ  ਹਮਾਰਾ  ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹਾ  ॥ ਗੁਰ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਤੇ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਅਸਨਾਹਾ  ॥੨॥* 
Mīṯ hamārā veparvāhā. Gur kirpā ṯe mohi asnāhā. ||2|| 


My Friend is Carefree. By Guru's Grace, I give my love to Him. ||2|| 
ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹਾ = ਬੇ-ਮੁਥਾਜ। ਤੇ = ਤੋਂ, ਨਾਲ। ਮੋਹਿ = ਮੇਰਾ। ਅਸਨਾਹਾ = ਅਸਨੇਹ, ਪਿਆਰ।੨।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਮੇਰਾ ਮਿੱਤਰ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਬੇ-ਮੁਥਾਜ ਹੈ (ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਗ਼ਰਜ਼ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਾਣ ਨਹੀਂ), ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਨਾਲ ਮੇਰਾ ਪਿਆਰ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ (ਭਾਵ, ਮੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਸਾਂਝ ਇਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਬਣੀ ਕਿ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਗ਼ਰਜ਼ ਸੀ। ਇਹ ਤਾਂ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ)।੨। 

 *ਮੀਤੁ  ਹਮਾਰਾ  ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ  ॥ ਸਮਰਥ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ॥੩॥* 
Mīṯ hamārā anṯarjāmī. Samrath purakẖ pārbarahm su▫āmī. ||3|| 


My Friend is the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts. He is the All-powerful Being, the Supreme Lord and Master. ||3|| 
ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ = ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਸਮਰਥ = ਸਭ ਤਾਕਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ।੩।

ਮੇਰਾ ਮਿੱਤਰ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੇ) ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਸਭ ਤਾਕਤਾਂ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ, ਸਭ ਵਿਚ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੈ, ਬੇਅੰਤ ਹੈ, ਸਭ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਹਮ  ਦਾਸੇ  ਤੁਮ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਮੇਰੇ  ॥ ਮਾਨੁ  ਮਹਤੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਤੇਰੇ  ॥੪॥੪੦॥੧੦੯॥* 
Ham ḏāse ṯum ṯẖākur mere. Mān mahaṯ Nānak parabẖ ṯere. ||4||40||109|| 


I am Your servant; You are my Lord and Master. Nanak: my honor and glory are Yours, God. ||4||40||109|| 
ਦਾਸੇ = ਸੇਵਕ। ਠਾਕੁਰ = ਮਾਲਕ। ਮਹਤੁ = ਮਹੱਤ, ਮਹੱਤਤਾ, ਵਡਿਆਈ। ਤੇਰੇ = ਤੇਰੇ (ਸੇਵਕ ਬਣਿਆਂ)।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ, ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰਾ ਸੇਵਕ ਹਾਂ। ਤੇਰਾ ਸੇਵਕ ਬਣਿਆਂ ਹੀ (ਲੋਕ ਪਰਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ) ਆਦਰ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਮਿਲਦੀ ਹੈ।੪।੪੦।੧੦੯।


----------



## kiram (Mar 29, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Gauree :

 *ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਮੀਤੁ  ਸਾਜਨੁ  ਹੈ  ਸਮੀਆ  ॥ ਤਿਸੁ  ਜਨ  ਕਉ  ਕਹੁ  ਕਾ  ਕੀ  ਕਮੀਆ  ॥੧॥ *
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. Jā kā mīṯ sājan hai samī▫ā. Ŧis jan ka▫o kaho kā kī kamī▫ā. ||1|| 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: Those who have the Lord as their Friend and Companion - tell me, what else do they need? ||1||


ਸਮੀਆ = ਸਮਾਨ, ਵਿਆਪਕ। ਕਹੁ = ਦੱਸ। ਕਾ ਕੀ = ਕਿਸ ਚੀਜ਼ ਦੀ? ਕਮੀਆ = ਥੁੜ।੧।

ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ (ਇਹ ਯਕੀਨ ਬਣ ਜਾਏ ਕਿ ਉਸ ਦਾ) ਸੱਜਣ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮਿੱਤਰ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੈ, (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਦੱਸ, ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸ ਸ਼ੈ ਦੀ ਥੁੜ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ?।੧। 

 *ਜਾ  ਕੀ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦ  ਸਿਉ  ਲਾਗੀ  ॥ ਦੂਖੁ  ਦਰਦੁ  ਭ੍ਰਮੁ  ਤਾ  ਕਾ  ਭਾਗੀ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Jā kī parīṯ gobinḏ si▫o lāgī. Ḏūkẖ ḏaraḏ bẖaram ṯā kā bẖāgī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Those who are in love with the Lord of the Universe - pain, suffering and doubt run away from them. ||1||Pause||


ਸਿਉ = ਨਾਲ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ ਪਿਆਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਹਰੇਕ ਦੁੱਖ ਹਰੇਕ ਦਰਦ ਹਰੇਕ ਭਰਮ-ਵਹਿਮ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਰਸੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਹੈ  ਆਇਓ  ॥ ਸੋ  ਅਨ  ਰਸ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਲਪਟਾਇਓ  ॥੨॥* 
Jā ka▫o ras har ras hai ā▫i▫o. So an ras nāhī laptā▫i▫o. ||2|| 


Those who have enjoyed the flavor of the Lord's sublime essence are not attracted to any other pleasures. ||2||


ਕਉ = ਨੂੰ। ਅਨ = ਹੋਰ ਹੋਰ {अन्य}। ਲਪਟਾਇਓ = ਚੰਬੜਦਾ।੨।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਆਨੰਦ ਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ (ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ) ਹੋਰ ਹੋਰ (ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਦੇ) ਸੁਆਦਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਚੰਬੜਦਾ।੨। 

 *ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਕਹਿਆ  ਦਰਗਹ  ਚਲੈ  ॥ ਸੋ  ਕਿਸ  ਕਉ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਲੈ  ਆਵੈ  ਤਲੈ  ॥੩॥* 
Jā kā kahi▫ā ḏargėh cẖalai. So kis ka▫o naḏar lai āvai ṯalai. ||3|| 


Those whose speech is accepted in the Court of the Lord - what do they care about anything else? ||3||

ਕਿਸ ਕਉ = {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਕਿਸੁ' ਦਾ ੁ ਸੰਬੰਧਕ 'ਕਉ' ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਉੱਡ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ} ਕਿਸ ਨੂੰ? ਤਲੈ = ਹੇਠ।੩।

ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ ਬੋਲਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਬੋਲ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਮੰਨਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਸੇ ਹੋਰ ਦੀ ਮੁਥਾਜੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿ ਜਾਂਦੀ।੩। 

 *ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਸਭੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਤਾ  ਕਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਤਾ  ਕਉ  ਸਦਾ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੪॥੩੩॥੧੦੨॥* 
Jā kā sabẖ kicẖẖ ṯā kā ho▫e. Nānak ṯā ka▫o saḏā sukẖ ho▫e. ||4||33||102|| 


Those who belong to the One, unto whom all things belong - O Nanak, they find a lasting peace. ||4||33||102||


ਜਾ ਕਾ = ਜਿਸ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ) ਦਾ। ਤਾ ਕਾ = ਉਸ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ) ਦਾ।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਰਚਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਇਹ ਸਾਰਾ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸੇਵਕ ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਆਨੰਦ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੩੩।੧੦੨।


Ang . 186




YouTube - Ja Ka Meet Sajjan - Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji (Sri Nagar Wale)


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 30, 2009)

Page 1421, Line 17
ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮੈਡਾ ਮਿਤੁ ਹੈ ਜੇ ਮਿਲੈ ਤ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਵਾਰਿਆ ॥
सतिगुरु मैडा मितु है जे मिलै त इहु मनु वारिआ ॥
Saṯgur maidā miṯ hai je milai ṯa ih man vāri▫ā.
The True Guru is my Friend; if I meet Him, I will offer this mind as a sacrifice to Him.
*Guru Ram Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## kiram (Mar 30, 2009)

Guru Amar Das Ji in Sreeraag :

 *ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੩  ॥ ਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ  ਸਚੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਤਜਿ  ਵਿਕਾਰ  ॥ ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੀ  ਮਨੁ  ਰੰਗਿਆ  ਰਸਨਾ  ਪ੍ਰੇਮ  ਪਿਆਰਿ  ॥ ਬਿਨੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਕਿਨੈ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਓ  ਕਰਿ  ਵੇਖਹੁ  ਮਨਿ  ਵੀਚਾਰਿ  ॥ ਮਨਮੁਖ  ਮੈਲੁ  ਨ  ਉਤਰੈ  ਜਿਚਰੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਨ  ਕਰੇ  ਪਿਆਰੁ  ॥੧॥ *
Sirīrāg mėhlā 3. Guṇvanṯī sacẖ pā▫i▫ā ṯarisnā ṯaj vikār. Gur sabḏī man rangi▫ā rasnā parem pi▫ār. Bin saṯgur kinai na pā▫i▫o kar vekẖhu man vīcẖār. Manmukẖ mail na uṯrai jicẖar gur sabaḏ na kare pi▫ār. ||1|| 


Siree Raag, Third Mehl: The virtuous obtain Truth; they give up their desires for evil and corruption. Their minds are imbued with the Word of the Guru's Shabad; the Love of their Beloved is on their tongues. Without the True Guru, no one has found Him; reflect upon this in your mind and see. The filth of the self-willed manmukhs is not washed off; they have no love for the Guru's Shabad. ||1||


ਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ = ਗੁਣਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨੇ। ਸਚੁ = ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ। ਤਜਿ = ਤਿਆਗ ਕੇ। ਰਸਨਾ = ਜੀਭ। ਪਿਆਰਿ = ਪਿਆਰ ਵਿਚ। ਮਨਿ = ਮਨ ਵਿਚ। ਕਰਿ ਵੀਚਾਰਿ = ਵਿਚਾਰ ਕਰ ਕੇ। ਸਬਦਿ = ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ।੧।

(ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ) ਗੁਣ ਧਾਰਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨੇ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਆਦਿ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਲੱਭ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ। ਉਸ ਦਾ ਮਨ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਰੰਗਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜੀਭ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ-ਪਿਆਰ ਵਿਚ ਰੰਗੀ ਗਈ ਹੈ। (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਵੇਖ ਲਵੋ, ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ (ਦੀ ਸਰਨ) ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਕਿਸੇ ਨੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਭਾ, (ਕਿਉਂਕਿ) ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜਦ ਤਕ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਪਿਆਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਂਦਾ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਦੀ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ) ਮੈਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਉਤਰਦੀ।੧।


*ਮਨ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਕੈ  ਭਾਣੈ  ਚਲੁ  ॥ ਨਿਜ  ਘਰਿ  ਵਸਹਿ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਪੀਵਹਿ  ਤਾ  ਸੁਖ  ਲਹਹਿ  ਮਹਲੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Man mere saṯgur kai bẖāṇai cẖal. Nij gẖar vasėh amriṯ pīvėh ṯā sukẖ lahėh mahal. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


O my mind, walk in harmony with the True Guru. Dwell within the home of your own inner being, and drink in the Ambrosial Nectar; you shall attain the Peace of the Mansion of His Presence. ||1||Pause||


ਭਾਣੈ = ਭਾਣੇ ਵਿਚ। ਨਿਜ ਘਰਿ = ਆਪਣੇ ਘਰ ਵਿਚ। ਸੁਖ ਮਹਲੁ = ਸੁਖ ਦਾ ਟਿਕਾਣਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ! ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਵਿਚ ਤੁਰ, (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਵਿਚ ਤੁਰ ਕੇ) ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਤਰ ਆਤਮੇ ਟਿਕਿਆ ਰਹੇਂਗਾ (ਭਾਵ, ਭਟਕਣਾ ਤੋਂ ਬਚ ਜਾਵੇਂਗਾ), ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਨਾਮ-ਜਲ ਪੀਵੇਂਗਾ, ਉਸ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਸੁਖ ਦਾ ਟਿਕਾਣਾ ਲੱਭ ਲਵੇਂਗਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਅਉਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ  ਗੁਣੁ  ਕੋ  ਨਹੀ  ਬਹਣਿ  ਨ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਹਦੂਰਿ  ॥ ਮਨਮੁਖਿ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਣਈ  ਅਵਗਣਿ  ਸੋ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਦੂਰਿ  ॥ ਜਿਨੀ  ਸਚੁ  ਪਛਾਣਿਆ  ਸਚਿ  ਰਤੇ  ਭਰਪੂਰਿ  ॥ ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੀ  ਮਨੁ  ਬੇਧਿਆ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਮਿਲਿਆ  ਆਪਿ  ਹਦੂਰਿ  ॥੨॥ *
A▫uguṇvanṯī guṇ ko nahī bahaṇ na milai haḏūr. Manmukẖ sabaḏ na jāṇ▫ī avgaṇ so parabẖ ḏūr. Jinī sacẖ pacẖẖāṇi▫ā sacẖ raṯe bẖarpūr. Gur sabḏī man beḏẖi▫ā parabẖ mili▫ā āp haḏūr. ||2|| 


The unvirtuous have no merit; they are not allowed to sit in His Presence. The self-willed manmukhs do not know the Shabad; those without virtue are far removed from God. Those who recognize the True One are permeated and attuned to Truth. Their minds are pierced through by the Word of the Guru's Shabad, and God Himself ushers them into His Presence. ||2||


ਹਦੂਰਿ = ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿਚ। ਜਾਣੲ੧ੀ = ਜਾਣਏ, ਜਾਣੈ, ਜਾਣਦੀ। ਅਵਗਣਿ = ਔਗੁਣ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ। ਜਿਨੀ = ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਨੇ। ਸਚਿ = ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਵਿਚ। ਬੇਧਿਆ = ਵਿੰਨਿ੍ਹਆ।੨।

ਜਿਸ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਔਗੁਣ ਹੀ ਔਗੁਣ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਗੁਣ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਨਹੀਂ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਬੈਠਣਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲਦਾ। ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਕਦਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਦੀ, ਔਗੁਣ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਉਹ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਤੇ ਦੂਰ ਹੀ ਜਾਪਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਨੇ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਪਛਾਣ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਉਸ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਦੇ ਪਿਆਰ-ਰੰਗ) ਵਿਚ ਰੰਗੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਮਨ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰੋਤਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਮਿਲ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਅੰਗ-ਸੰਗ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਦਿੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਆਪੇ  ਰੰਗਣਿ  ਰੰਗਿਓਨੁ  ਸਬਦੇ  ਲਇਓਨੁ  ਮਿਲਾਇ  ॥ ਸਚਾ  ਰੰਗੁ  ਨ  ਉਤਰੈ  ਜੋ  ਸਚਿ  ਰਤੇ  ਲਿਵ  ਲਾਇ  ॥ ਚਾਰੇ  ਕੁੰਡਾ  ਭਵਿ  ਥਕੇ  ਮਨਮੁਖ  ਬੂਝ  ਨ  ਪਾਇ  ॥ ਜਿਸੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਮੇਲੇ  ਸੋ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਸਚੈ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥੩॥ *
Āpe rangaṇ rangi▫on sabḏe la▫i▫on milā▫e. Sacẖā rang na uṯrai jo sacẖ raṯe liv lā▫e. Cẖāre kundā bẖav thake manmukẖ būjẖ na pā▫e. Jis saṯgur mele so milai sacẖai sabaḏ samā▫e. ||3||

He Himself dyes us in the Color of His Love; through the Word of His Shabad, He unites us with Himself. This True Color shall not fade away, for those who are attuned to His Love. The self-willed manmukhs grow weary of wandering around in all four directions, but they do not understand. One who is united with the True Guru, meets and merges in the True Word of the Shabad. ||3|| 


ਰੰਗਣਿ = ਮੱਟ ਵਿਚ, ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ (ਰੱਖ ਕੇ)। ਲਇਓਨੁ ਮਿਲਾਇ = ਉਸ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨੇ ਮਿਲਾ ਲਿਆ। ਸਚਾ = ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਕੁੰਡਾ = ਕੁੰਡਾਂ, ਪਾਸੇ। ਬੂਝ = ਸਮਝ, ਸੂਝ। ਸਚੈ ਸਬਦਿ = ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ।੩।

(ਪਰ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਕੀ ਵੱਸ?) ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ (ਰੱਖ ਕੇ ਨਾਮ ਰੰਗ ਨਾਲ) ਰੰਗਿਆ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰ-ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਜੋੜ ਕੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ (ਚਰਨਾਂ) ਵਿਚ ਮਿਲਾ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ। ਜੇਹੜੇ ਬੰਦੇ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਵਿਚ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਜੋੜ ਕੇ (ਨਾਮ-ਰੰਗ ਨਾਲ) ਰੰਗੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਰੰਗ ਕਦੇ ਭੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਉਤਰਦਾ। ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਦੇ ਪਿੱਛੇ ਤੁਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਬੰਦੇ (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ) ਚੌਹੀਂ ਪਾਸੀਂ, ਭਟਕ ਭਟਕ ਕੇ ਥੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ (ਭਾਵ, ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਕਮਜ਼ੋਰ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ) ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ (ਸਹੀ ਜੀਵਨ-ਰਾਹ ਦੀ) ਸੂਝ ਨਹੀ ਪੈਂਦੀ। ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿਚ ਲੀਨ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਮਿਤ੍ਰ  ਘਣੇਰੇ  ਕਰਿ  ਥਕੀ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਕਾਟੈ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ ਮਿਲਿ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਕਟਿਆ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਮਿਲਾਵਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ **ਸਚੁ*  *ਖਟਣਾ ਸਚੁ ਰਾਸਿ ਹੈ ਸਚੇ ਸਚੀ ਸੋਇ  ॥* * ਸਚਿ  ਮਿਲੇ  ਸੇ  ਨ  ਵਿਛੁੜਹਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੪॥੨੬॥੫੯॥* 
Miṯar gẖaṇere kar thakī merā ḏukẖ kātai ko▫e. Mil parīṯam ḏukẖ kati▫ā sabaḏ milāvā ho▫e. Sacẖ kẖatṇā sacẖ rās hai sacẖe sacẖī so▫e. Sacẖ mile se na vicẖẖuṛėh Nānak gurmukẖ ho▫e. ||4||26||59|| 


I have grown weary of making so many friends, hoping that someone might be able to end my suffering. Meeting with my Beloved, my suffering has ended; I have attained Union with the Word of the Shabad. Earning Truth, and accumulating the Wealth of Truth, the truthful person gains a reputation of Truth. Meeting with the True One, O Nanak, the Gurmukh shall not be separated from Him again. ||4||26||59||

ਘਨੇਰੇ = ਬਹੁਤੇ। ਕਰਿ = ਕਰ ਕੇ। ਰਾਸਿ = ਸਰਮਾਇਆ, ਪੂੂੰਜੀ। ਸੋਇ = ਸੋਭਾ। ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸਨਮੁਖ।੪।

(ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ) ਬਥੇਰੇ (ਸੰਬੰਧੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ) ਮਿੱਤਰ ਬਣਾ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਮੈਂ ਥੱਕ ਚੁੱਕੀ ਹਾਂ (ਮੈ ਸਮਝਦੀ ਰਹੀ ਕਿ ਕੋਈ ਸਾਕ-ਸੰਬੰਧੀ) ਮੇਰਾ ਦੁੱਖ ਕੱਟ ਸਕੇਗਾ। ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਕੇ ਹੀ ਦੁੱਖ ਕੱਟਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸਨਮੁਖ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਜੇਹੜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਵਿਚ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਉਹ (ਮੁੜ ਉਸ ਤੋਂ) ਜੁਦਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੇ। ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਖੱਟੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਸਰਮਾਇਆ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਸੋਭਾ ਮਿਲਦੀ ਹੈ।੪।੨੬।੫੯।



 

Ang. 36-37


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...06 (NY, USA)/Mera Dukh Katae Koye.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 11, 2009)

Page 10, Line 3
*ਮੇਰੇ ਮੀਤ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਰਗਾਸਿ ॥*
मेरे मीत गुरदेव मो कउ राम नामु परगासि ॥
Mere mīṯ gurḏev mo ka▫o rām nām pargās.
O my Best Friend, O Divine Guru, please enlighten me with the Name of the Lord.
Guru Ram Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 11, 2009)

Page 55, Line 13
*ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਅਗੈ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ਕਰਿ ਸਾਜਨੁ ਦੇਇ ਮਿਲਾਇ ॥*
सतिगुर अगै अरदासि करि साजनु देइ मिलाइ ॥
Saṯgur agai arḏās kar sājan ḏe▫e milā▫e.
Offer your most sincere prayers to the True Guru, so that He may unite you with your Best Friend.
Guru Nanak Dev   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (May 27, 2009)

Page 594, Line 5
ਧਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਤ੍ਰੁ ਹਮਾਰਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਉ ਹਮਾਰੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਬਣਾਈ ॥੧੯॥
धनु धनु सतिगुरू मित्रु हमारा जिनि हरि नाम सिउ हमारी प्रीति बणाई ॥१९॥
Ḏẖan ḏẖan saṯgurū miṯar hamārā jin har nām si▫o hamārī parīṯ baṇā▫ī. ||19||
Blessed, blessed is the *True Guru, my best friend*; He has led me to embrace love for the Name of the Lord. ||19||
*Guru Ram Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------

